# Envoie de Mail via serveur Gmail



## BoA (6 Janvier 2007)

Tout d'abord, bonjour et bonne année à tous,

Certains me connaissent avec mon problème récurrent d'incorparation de mon compte hotmail sur Mail. Et bien j'ai une bonne nouvelle, j'ai laché l'affaire.
Cependant, j'ai trois comptes Gmail qui marchait très bien jusqu'à hier. En effet , je suis retourné au Royaume Unie après des vacances à Paris.

A Paris je pouvais recevoir et envoyer des mails a tout bout de champs. Mais une fois arrivé ici,je pouvais recevoir comme d'habitude mais lorsque je voulai envoyer un mail, je ne pouvais pas et ce message apparaissait:   
"Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.gmail.com"

Et ca me fais ca sur mes trois comptes Gmail que j'ai sur Mail.

Mon FAI au royaume Unie est ORange avec la Livebox.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je lui en serai fortement reconnaissant.

MErci d'avance


----------



## maousse (6 Janvier 2007)

si tes paramètres d'envoi via le serveur smtp de gmail (avec accès par mot de passe) sont bien mis, ça doit être ton FAI qui te force à passer par son serveur smtp. De plus en plus font ça, pour éviter les machines infectées de virus qui balancent du spam à tout rompre.

indique le serveur smtp de wanadoo.
wifismtp peut te le donner si tu le ne connais pas :
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28575


----------



## miaou (6 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est pas  toujours comme ça  ?
on doit mettre en smtp l'adresse smtp du serveur avec lequel la connexion  est établie 
dans ce cas : orange en Angleterre  je présume que c'est : smtp.orange.uk  non ???


----------



## BoA (6 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup.

J'ai installer le logiciel wifismtp mais il semble ne pas marcher.
Ensuite j'ai mis comme serveur d'envoie smtp.orange.co.uk et la j'ai pu envoyer des mesages avec mes trois comptes.

Je vous en remercie.

Bonne année


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

miaou a dit:


> ce n'est pas  toujours comme &#231;a  ?


non pas toujours 
par exemple une des patticularit&#233;s de gmail est d''avoir des r&#233;glages smtp et pop ind&#233;pendants du FAI

D'ailleurs c'est la premiere fois que que j'entends parler d'un &#233;ventuel blocage d'un FAI pour des envois qui ne transitent PAS par son smtp

curieux aussi bien qu'&#233;trange ( et pas du tout  convaincu)

Having said that, UK may be so very special, "younik" I may say


----------



## maousse (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est la premiere fois que que j'entends parler d'un &#233;ventuel blocage d'un FAI pour des envois qui ne transitent PAS par son smtp
> 
> curieux aussi bien qu'&#233;trange ( et pas du tout  convaincu)
> 
> Having said that, UK may be so very special, "younik" I may say



free vient de d&#233;ployer son nouveau firmware pour la freebox v5, et par d&#233;faut, c'est d&#233;sormais bloqu&#233; (r&#233;glage dans la console d'administration de la freebox)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

et bien moi , chez free j'ai zero probleme , l&#224; , maintenant,
 pour envoyer - recevoir des gmails via Mail
( avec pop et smtp gmail)


----------



## jennyzys (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

Mon msg peut para&#238;tre un peu os&#233;, mais j'ai vraiment envie de d&#233;couvrir gmail, et il faut se faire inviter comme vous devez le savoir... Je profite de savoir que vous avez trois compte pour vous demander si vous pouviez me communiquer une invit.... 

Ce serait super cool 

merci par avance, et si c'est vraiment contraignant, je comprendrais...


----------



## miaou (12 Janvier 2007)

jennyzys a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon msg peut paraître un peu osé, mais j'ai vraiment envie de découvrir gmail, et il faut se faire inviter comme vous devez le savoir... Je profite de savoir que vous avez trois compte pour vous demander si vous pouviez me communiquer une invit....
> 
> ...



envoie une adresse( ou 3) mail en MP et te t'envoie des invitations


----------



## Tetsu (31 Janvier 2007)

J'ai exactement ce problème, et je suis chez Free, évidemment...

Y'a t'il une manip a faire pour pouvoir a nouveau envoyer des mails via smtp.gmail.com ? (dans la console de gestion Freebox par ex ?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## cpio77 (31 Janvier 2007)

Bah a ma connaissance y a rien a changer .
Je suis sur free et j'envois bien des mails via smtp.gmail.com :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2007)

zero probleme  pour envoi via gmail sur Mail
( on pr&#233;sume que le smtp gmail est bien configur&#233; sur Mail pour les envois...
Avec les bons intitul&#233;s le bon port etc)

 voir l'aide Gmail section Mail


----------



## Tetsu (31 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi aussi ca a marché pendant 6 mois, puis la il refuse systématiquement d'envoyer mes mails via gmail...et pourtant je n'ai rien modifié nulle part...


----------



## Tetsu (31 Janvier 2007)

Ok c'a m'a l'air bon...Merci du tuyau


----------

